# Anyone have experience using PEX?



## StevenC (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm going to re-plumb my house with either pvc or pex. I'd like some opinions on PEX and the pros and cons of it...if there are any?

Thanks


----------



## TheClumsyCarpenter (Mar 15, 2010)

I had to do some minor work with PEX, and thought it was pretty easy to use.  It's nice that it is much more flexible than standard hard piping.

I used the "shark" fittings that actually don't require the standard PEX crimping tool, so I don't have any experience with that.  I have a buddy that did some work with PEX and has mentioned the newer type of tool that has a small LED that will light up when the correct pressure had been applied.  Might be worth looking into.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 15, 2010)

Well take PVC off your list!
It cannot be used for hot water and under most codes is not allowed to be used inside the home for water supply.

CPVC however can.


----------



## handyguys (Mar 15, 2010)

hehe, redwood, he probably meant cpvc but you never know. If I had to choose between cpvc or pex I would go with pex. between pex and copper? Hmm, depends. There is something satisfying about doing a nice neat job in copper.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep gotta cover those bases to be sure...

In my own I'd go with copper but that said I have put PEX in my own mothers home due to aggressive water conditions.

Customers that want low prices get PEX as well as those that have water problems.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. Your right redwood I meant cpvc. But I don't really know the difference...due to my lack of experience in plumbing.


----------



## Bubba Ray (Mar 29, 2010)

I have done lots of copper but have used pex for a small repair and was impressed. Used the sharkbite fitting between the polybutalene and the pex with good results.


----------



## dillon1340 (May 8, 2010)

i used pex when i replumbed my 60 year old house and love it. super easy to work with and have not had a problem yet. i did it with manifolds for hot and cold, and from for the water coming from water heater i used cpvc then red pex off that to all my fixtures. my first post. love this forum, and glad i found it because i have lots of questions i'm searching for answers for.


----------



## frozenstar (May 12, 2010)

TheClumsyCarpenter said:


> I had to do some minor work with PEX, and thought it was pretty easy to use.  It's nice that it is much more flexible than standard hard piping.
> 
> I used the "shark" fittings that actually don't require the standard PEX crimping tool, so I don't have any experience with that.  I have a buddy that did some work with PEX and has mentioned the newer type of tool that has a small LED that will light up when the correct pressure had been applied.  Might be worth looking into.



And by that, PEX seems like a good choice.


----------



## Redwood (May 12, 2010)

I like the PEX with SSC rings. One tool for crimping all sizes is a big plus in my book.

SSC Crimp Tool







1/2" SSC Rings

3/4" SSC Rings

1" SSC Rings


----------

